# i need some ideas.



## LSCG (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a friend who does a lot of cowboy action shooting and he'd like me to make him a couple of loading blocks (these are used to carry ammo between stages) and he wants something similar to the picture below.

my problem is I can't really tell what they're using for the hinge, I thought maybe it was just a screw but with the glare I can't tell if they're slotted or not. also i'd rather use something more secure than the leather strap to lock the lid, any ideas?

http://i800.Rule #2/albums/yy290/lonestarcustomgrips/Loading_Blocks1xlg_zpsae9c4c4c.jpg


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2015)

Zane, it looks like a slotted screw, maybe use a lock nut on the bottom? How about using a screw with a wing nut instead of leather on the other side? Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2015)

I would guess that the hinge is something in the way of a carriage bolt with an imbedded nut on the bottom. The leather strap is actually pretty slick the way its designed, but you might consider rare earth magnets canceled in the wood. I used to use them for cabinet clues. Drill a hole, glue one in and then plug the hole with the same wood. Do the opposite on the other side.


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> but you might consider rare earth magnets canceled in the wood.



That's a great idea Scott, but I would conceal the magnets instead. TA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh man I wish I had time to play around with that for a day in the shop. That's right down my alley. 

As for the hinge pin, that's only limited by your imagination. that might be an axle screw used for that which would work fine. For the leather lanyard/latch I bet the the reason they use that is because it looks like it works great. It's easy to open, and the weight of the holder allows gravity to keep it snugly closed until it needs to be opened. Cool idea whoever came up with it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I would guess that the hinge is something in the way of a carriage bolt with an imbedded nut on the bottom. The leather strap is actually pretty slick the way its designed, but you might consider rare earth magnets canceled in the wood. I used to use them for cabinet clues. Drill a hole, glue one in and then plug the hole with the same wood. Do the opposite on the other side.


I agree with scott- The magnets. Be careful what glue you use though. I used CA - It was not strong enough and the magnets pulled away from glue............


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> It was not strong enough and the magnets pulled away from glue............



What did you end up using?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tony said:


> What did you end up using?



I think epoxy would work. This is on my Arched top jewelry box. I opened one day and closed the door and it would not stay shut. The magnet beat the glue I have done nothing with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2015)

Magnets would be too strong for this IMO and something that would be an extra un-needed step. I've done just enough quick reload shooting to be dangerous with an opinion on it, and also having built several sports memo cabinets with RE magnets, that from my limited experience with both I think the leather lanyard is a near perfect design for the purpose. You have to have a lanyard anyway, and incorporating it into the lock was genius IMO. .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks like a slotted screw...I would say its a sex bolt. (Chicago screw) Also I think if its going to slide (scissors style) then a small rare eath magnet will work. They have ones with screw holes...

http://www.amazon.com/50Pcs-Round-Magnet-Countersunk-Neodymium/dp/B00FZM0BZW


----------



## LSCG (Jan 28, 2015)

I couldn't tell at first but after zooming in I believe y'all are right, it does look like a slotted screw or bolt.

I think a carriage bolt would probably look the best especially if I could find a black or brass colored one so i'm going to give that a try. as for the latch I wasn't sure that the leather strap would be secure enough but @Kevin if you think it will work i'll go with it. i'd rather keep it simple anyway.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nay....go with the sex bolt Zane. It hides the threads on both ends. And it's adjustable ...and comes in a variety of finishes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree with the idea of the lanyard being great. If anything you might make the slot going into the center on the cap a bit lower, leaving you with the notch it rides up into a little deeper. That way you actually have to slide your lanyard down 90 degrees or a bit more to be able to rotate the lid off.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2015)

My first question would be what does your friend prefer. A example to hold in hand and study is worth a million words in situations like this. The ticket is to get your hands on one and simply duplicate it... IMO


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 29, 2015)

I would use the sex bolt then make the hole on top a press fit for a 38 brass. then cut off a 38 brass so that it sinks in flush with the top of the wood. The reason for the press fit instead of gluing it in is if the screw comes loose you could use the screw to push the brass back out and adjust then replace the brass without destroying the block.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

I think what I am calling an axle bolt may be the sex bolt. I never heard the term sex bolt but looked it up and that's what I have always called an axle bolt. So yes that's what I'd go with for sure.


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I never heard the term sex bolt



I thought this was a term I made up in my misspent youth! TA


----------

